# Milpoints Stats Bugs



## REDinstaller (16 Oct 2010)

How is it, that a former member that was banned back in Sept 2010 has managed to climb to 10th place in earnings for 16 Oct 2010. Shouldn't his profile only be in the archive and not able to accumulate points?


----------



## Strike (16 Oct 2010)

I suspect he is buying some.  He's playing the FB game pretty hard.  May have earned some points that way.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Oct 2010)

Then here is a reason that points from the game should be delinked from the forum.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

I just went through his history and I only see one instance where he "may" have purchased points & that was only a +300 points (& PS Mike: It reads wierdly "purchased 0" ??):



> 2010-09-06   00:21:34    Petamocto     +300     Purchased 0



He is still being awarded points by site members for posts he has made on the site. As far as I am aware, as long as his posts remain then members may still award/deduct as they see fit. I have no issues with that as some of his posts were indeed useful.

Perhaps, just as what we spent in the way of MPs on the game was previously being deducted from our daily tally thus making us ineligible for daily bonus', what we earn in the game is also (still) counted towards our daily site-tally? If so, that should be delinked from this site too I would think. Although, I also didn't see any place in his history since his banning where he was awarded any daily bonus' as "top MP earner of the day" etc - so I'm not sure that's it either.


----------



## old medic (16 Oct 2010)

Personal opinion follows:

I just turned on the computer, opened up the browser, and loaded up the army.ca front / home page....
and the big item at the top of the feed is this thread... Milpoints complaints.

Makes the whole website look like a playground.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Oct 2010)

When you consider that some members have been losing their purchased points due to someothers not liking what had been said. I think that this topic is just as appropriate as that mbr was banned from this site for a myriad of issues, yet his profile still indicates that he was on the site as of yesterday. So I'm just looking to see what other members thought of this issue with the Afg Ops game that isn't played through the forum. So you can put your whine glass away, it isn't being served in this thread. I have not purchased points or played the game, so i'm not looking to settle any personal issue with such.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

old medic said:
			
		

> Personal opinion follows:
> 
> I just turned on the computer, opened up the browser, and loaded up the army.ca front / home page....
> and the big item at the top of the feed is this thread... Milpoints complaints.
> ...



While I'd agree with that, the site owner added a game.

I do think that all posts related to the game should fall under radio chatter however.


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> When you consider that some members have been losing their purchased points due to someothers not liking what had been said. I think that this topic is just as appropriate as that mbr was banned from this site for a myriad of issues, yet his profile still indicates that he was on the site as of yesterday. So I'm just looking to see what other members thought of this issue with the Afg Ops game that isn't played through the forum. So you can put your whine glass away, it isn't being served in this thread. I have not purchased points or played the game, so i'm not looking to settle any personal issue with such.



Purchased milpoints are "protected"; they can not be taken away because someone doesn't like your post. Go to your home page for this site ... any banned member can enter the site, they just can't do a damn thing if they're banned - they show up in bright red (I believe it is) on the home page down where it shows users online.

I play the game, and I've noticed the preponderance of useless posts and threads being made only to bump up Milpoints. It's happening - like it or not.

At least, with the game moved to radio chatter --- all the myriad of threads starting due to the game (&posts) won't count worth squat because it IS just a game. That all being said, I'm not sure how successful it would remian then for those not willing or able to spend money to play it.

That's all Mike's call to make - he owns the site and the game.


----------



## bdave (17 Oct 2010)

old medic said:
			
		

> Personal opinion follows:
> 
> I just turned on the computer, opened up the browser, and loaded up the army.ca front / home page....
> and the big item at the top of the feed is this thread... Milpoints complaints.
> ...



Agreed. Petamocto has been around for ages, and began playing before he was banned.
He gets MilPoints every night, like everyone else, regardless of whether he is banned on the forums or not.
He was in the top 5 before he was banned, and had ridiculous rank.
So he's definitely not cheating or playing the system.

I enjoyed his posts. They were insightful and informative.


----------



## navymich (12 Jan 2011)

Figured this seemed like an appropriate place to post this instead of starting a new thread.  I was just looking at my MPs history and saw that I had been double-awarded for time spent online:



> 2011-01-12 16:26:38	airmich	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 5,072 Hours!
> 2011-01-12 16:26:38	airmich	20	Congratulations! You've been online for 5,072 Hours!


----------



## bdave (13 Jan 2011)

That post should be in the 'bugs and problems' thread in the Afghan Game subforum.


----------



## Occam (13 Jan 2011)

bdave said:
			
		

> That post should be in the 'bugs and problems' thread in the Afghan Game subforum.



I don't think so - the points were awarded by the website for time spent online, not by the game.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jan 2011)

Either place is fine... it's not directly game related so it fits in the admin board, but the game generates over half of the MilPoints transactions so it is the single biggest driver behind the system.

With regards to the specific problem, I'll take a look and see if I can find out what went on. Sometimes the log appears twice even when the reward does not.


----------

